# Filming With a Low Speed-Class SD Card



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, get a higher class card for sure. I had problems with a class 4 card but it was also a low budget one to boot. Since I went with an SLR I just upgraded to class 10 cards and have no complaints. They are reasonably priced these days.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I got a 16GB micro SD card for about $17 on newegg the other day.

I've always used class 6 I think with the GoPro/Contour based on recommendations from others who suggested that as minimum.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, just grabbed a Class 10 16GB Micro-SD off Newegg for $12, gotta love Newegg:thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Shit. I hope I didn't really pay $17 for it 3 days ago LOL.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You won't regret getting a class 10 card. Not one bit. Nice find.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

You definitely made the right choice. You can expect to see phenomenally smooth playback via HDMI in future.


----------

